# Java Latte Corona Cigar Review - A glorified black & mild



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Tasted like a slightly better black and mild. It wasn't bad, just definitely not worth the money. It even had a sugary flavor like on the wood tip ...

Read the full review here: Java Latte Corona Cigar Review - A glorified black & mild


----------

